# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  T1a1*

## dalluin

I received from YSEQ my results for complete sequence of MtDNA : I was T1a1 (26 SNP identified by LivingDNA) with possible downstream and I'm now once and for all T1a1* (35 SNP at least, whose 3SNP not significient) with no downstream.
Many T1a1 have extra SNP (1 to 10) more than the basis amount (32 SNP) for T1a1 (but downstream not yet caracterized )!!
Maybe something like 10-15 % of T1a1 are finally T1a1* as me.

----------


## pconroy63

Have you uploaded to YFull?

----------


## dalluin

Not yet, WGS processing.....!!
but done in Genbank

----------

